# New to me Sears Spyder



## Ibcruzin (Apr 11, 2019)

Just picked this up today, pretty much original Sears Spyder. Will use on camping trips with our vintage Avion travel trailer.


----------



## morton (Apr 12, 2019)

Ibcruzin said:


> Just picked this up today, pretty much original Sears Spyder. Will use on camping trips with our vintage Avion travel trailer.
> 
> View attachment 978968





Nice find.  I notice that you are relatively new to CABE.

We love photos but always best to start with a shot of the drive side (chain side) if you are only going to include 1. 

I would suggest that as nice as that bike looks, you could include a couple more shots.


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice Score on the Spyder. This model is a little more rare then the Spaceliner designed frame 24 inch bike. The shifter is different also. Yours has a Huret shifter which usually gets broken. If the case is not broken it is worth more then the whole bike...lol  It will go great with your trailer. Have Fun!


----------



## Ibcruzin (Apr 12, 2019)

A couple more pictures:


----------

